# Black Piranha



## fishingguy (Oct 27, 2005)

Looking for an expert's opinion.

I bought this fish as a black piranha. Now that he is old enough, I thought he should know who his real parents are!!









I hope the following photos will be sufficient for a proper ID. If not, I can take more.

Thanks P-Fury


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

_Serrasalmus rhombeus_ "Black piranha" Very nice one too.


----------



## fishingguy (Oct 27, 2005)

I thought I should add this. I'm usually a wall flower on this site however, I felt that my fish looked an awful lot like the fish owned by Dweizoro.

Hastatus labeled Dewizoro's fish as unidentified ( or maybe compressus) and stated he was currently working with this species.

I was under the impression my fish is a GDR. Now I am just confused and decided to turn to the experts.

This offically destroys my Wall flower status. So I have narrowed it down to GDR, Compressus, or that is not Identified.


----------



## fishingguy (Oct 27, 2005)

All opinions are welcome!!!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Here's a pic of my GDR. He looks to be roughly around the size of yours, I don't know if this will help.


----------



## fishingguy (Oct 27, 2005)

I think these two fish look like the 1st Fish in Frank's new topic, "Unidentified Species List, Made an attempt to place"

I was under the impression I had a GDR, now I think it is a Compressus

Frank....if you are reading this what do you think? Can I get a positive ID?

Thanks!!!


----------



## fishingguy (Oct 27, 2005)

??????

??????


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

PM him the link, he is gonna say its a rhom (dont ask him what kind, because a rhom is a rhom)


----------



## fishingguy (Oct 27, 2005)

Blueberry, Just got the Id from Frank. He believes it to be in the compressus family. (Not a rhom)

It was sold as a GDR from MA, yet is believed to be a compressus by Frank.

This took me by surprise too! However, once I saw the picture of the 1st fish in Franks Unidentified Fish list---- I thought my fish looked very similar.

So I turned to the man himself&#8230;&#8230;.and he said Compressus and that there is much confusion around this fish being imported as GDR.

The Tribe has spoken--- Thanks to all who responded


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

Ja'eh's fish appears to be the same species as my compressus


----------



## lanced (Apr 26, 2006)

well guys i'm in the same boat unfortunately!. I had the same questions about my fish I purchased my fish from massive aggression Canada as a GDR. I have asked around through pm's not to aggrevate anyone. I spoke to MA CA in regards to the speciman i bought. He is certain that it is a GDR however i myself and others disagree. Here are some pictures!. Now being that i am not the only case leads me to even more uncertainty and dissapointment. P.s.(not trying to flame MA CA)


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> lanced Posted Today, 02:00 PM
> well guys i'm in the same boat unfortunately!. I had the same questions about my fish I purchased my fish from massive aggression Canada as a GDR. I have asked around through pm's not to aggrevate anyone. I spoke to MA CA in regards to the speciman i bought. He is certain that it is a GDR however i myself and others disagree. Here are some pictures!. Now being that i am not the only case leads me to even more uncertainty and dissapointment. P.s.(not trying to flame MA CA)


I don't see your remarks as flaming, nor should anyone else. They are good, valid questions on a species that has obvious bars and is very compressed.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Here are two photos on comparison.


----------



## fishingguy (Oct 27, 2005)

I too was confused and disappointed. I wanted a rhom and ended up with a compressus.

This is the third time this has happened to me.

The first time I tried for a rhom I received a sanchezi. The second time I tried for a rhom I ended up with a dead fish in the mail.
The third time I received the fish above.......and still no Rhom.

I have wanted a rhom for years and years. I figured the only way I would get a Rhom, without any mix up, was if I ordered a bigger species.

So I ordered a 7-inch BDR from EZCS-1. (Pictures below)

Frank-. Please tell me this one is a Rhomb..... If it is not, I may have to start buying fish from you. Otherwise, I am going to go broke from my efforts.


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

I would of bet money that was a rhom (both), hmm. I guess maybe it is the bars that arent right?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. rhombeus throughout its range have small and large spots.

Review your photo and tell me what you think. I can't give you an answer on an undescribed species.


----------



## fishingguy (Oct 27, 2005)

My first fish is interesting. He changes appearance every few weeks. He seems to become shinier, his eyes get redder, but he has not grow at all in 8 months.

I think he will be a lot of fun to grow out and see what happens to him over time. I am curious if he will develop the body shape of a adult rhombus or an adult compressus. Only time will tell!!!! (You may see a difference in this fish from his first picture)

I feel my second fish (above) is definitely a Rhom. I included two other pictures of this fish. After all, he does have large and small spots through the entire body region.

Anyhow, If I was this passionate about my job I would be a rich man. You are a lucky man Frank. I envy you.


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

hastatus said:


> S. rhombeus throughout its range have small and large spots.
> 
> Review your photo and tell me what you think. I can't give you an answer on an undescribed species.


I'm pretty sure what Frank is saying here is that it is not a rhomb. He says he can't give you an answer on an undescribed species, meaning it's unidentifiable at this time. When the picture is changed to it's negative form, you can tell that the spots are more elongated and bar shaped. Sorry.

Randy
CFB


----------



## ASNXPS2 (Mar 14, 2007)

I have a 5-6 compressus and he is compact. I wish I had a camera so I could show you guys. I also bought a BDR from ecz and they both look different. My compressus eyes are light blue to clear.


----------

